# Construction Method



## SketchUp Guru (3 Oct 2006)

I'm almost ready to start the next phase of construction of the armoire in the SU Project Demo thread. Should this thing be built using plywood or solid wood.

Plywood
-Simple carcase corners
-Edge banding
-Plywood dust panels

Solid Wood
-Dovetailed carcase corners
-Dust panels built frame and panel style of secondary wood
-No edge banding but primary wood rails between drawers.


----------



## Roger (3 Oct 2006)

Solid Wood is my choice


----------



## Scrit (3 Oct 2006)

I agree with Ploget. Solid construction. Sheet materials are so much simpler than true frame and panel

Scrit


----------



## jasonB (3 Oct 2006)

You don't have an option for other panel products or a combination of materials

I assume its a wood finish and not for painting?

I'd go for Veneered MDF as you can generally only get ply upto 12mm with one face veneered off the shelf, which would be too thin for the carcase.

The back and door panels could be 6 or 9mm MDF with solid frames and solid draw fronts

EDIT just noticed you are in the USA so 3/4 veneered ply will be easy to source, so I'd just have the door frames & draw fronts in solid timber.

Jason


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Oct 2006)

Maybe I need to clarify a bit. I'm only referring to construction methods which would vary depending upon the choice of materials. Maybe I should have given a choice between sheet goods and solid wood.

An example of the difference in construction would be the method of building the dust frames. If solid wood is the choice, the dust frames would be frame and panel construction whereas if it were built out of sheet goods those dust frames would be made of plywood or MDF.

I was given a good suggestion by someone else however and might just make different parts using different construction methods. Maybe one side of the carcase would be sheet goods and the other side frame and panel. The drawers will be made using different joinery for corners and so on.

After all this isn't about building a cabinet as much as it is drawing it in SU.

Whatcha think of that?


----------



## John McM (3 Oct 2006)

Dave, I'm going to print the project out when it's all done and use it as my bible, the more techniques captured the better. I vote for a hybrid like you suggest. Please can you incorporate how to run a moulding around a flat panel (including how to draw the profile on the edge.) If it's not taking the XXXX, how do you draw an S curve with the bezier tool.
Many thanks yet again
John McM


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Oct 2006)

John, I'll see if I can make a FSUT installment on Bezier curves.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Oct 2006)

I started out working on the case as if it was going to be constructed of solid wood and I thought it got to be rather confusing. Much of it is repetitious (sp?) and I came to the conclusion that there's not as much value in that for the case as I thought there might be. 

I'm also concerned that disagreement might arise concerning the way I might build a case in solid wood compared to other methods. The point of the demo is to show how to approach drawing the various parts and creating working drawings at the end.

I think I will go with a suggestion I was given to use several different methods for assembling the drawers.

Actually, in drawing the base I've used most of the commonly used tools. Most of the rest of the cabinet uses the same tools over and over.

Soon I'll get started on the case portion of the demo and we'll go from there.


----------

